
Show HN: I made a programming language with Spotify playlists - wh313
http://h313.info/spet/
======
DoktorEgo
Pretty interesting... it really makes you ponder how many things in our world
can be refitted and sequenced into codes.

~~~
eat_veggies
Any set of six things can make a turing machine. You just need "instructions"
for each of the primitives -- right, left, print, erase, scan, halt

~~~
wh313
Any set of three things can make a Turing machine as well - you just need AND,
OR, and NOT

~~~
rurban
CAR, CDR, CONS suffice as well

------
RealDinosaur
How have you reserved space for future instructions? Your first version has
some instructions which don't have a specified discrete value, and are
condition based. Does this mean that programs written with this first draft
will no longer function if the instruction set changes?

What would happen if Radiohead were to suddenly remove all songs from Spotify?
Would this break the applications?

------
O_H_E
Interesting, and kinda awkward.

Good job for finishing such a side project. "virtual shoulder pat"

------
bdr
This is awesome!

